# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Первый международный он-лайн конкурс аэродизайнеров - "Поэзия воздуха".

## Нотя

Уважаемые форумчане!

Приглашаем Вас, принять участие в конкурсе аэродизайна.

 "Поэзия воздуха"

Конкурс проводится по трем номинациям:
Украшение зала - «Ах эта свадьба – день особый».
Украшение зала - «День рождения - праздник детства»
Украшение зала – «Юбилей, юбилей, юбилей»

Правила проведения конкурса:

1. Конкурс проводится  при поддержке МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества" и форума ИН-КУ.
2. Принять участие в конкурсе может любой зарегистрированный пользователь форума.
3. Работа должна строго соответствовать условиям конкурса.
4. Каждый автор может предоставить  не ограниченное количество фотографий.
5. Фотографии, авторы направляют личным сообщением в ЖЮРИ. ЖЮРИ публикует работу в созданной теме анонимно, без указания автора.
6. Работы будут оцениваться конкурсным жюри на закрытом заседании и обычным пользовательским голосованием (спасибками). 
7. По результатам голосования будут определены работы-победители конкурса. 
*8. Конкурсные работы принимаются с 01.06.2012 г. по 22.06.2012 г. 
Голосование будет проходить с  24.06.12 по 8. 07.12.  
Подведение итогов конкурса состоится 10.07.2012* г.

*9. Гран-при конкурса  «Газовое оборудование с нажимным клапаном и манометром » Фирма производитель «Conwin». Победители по номинациям будут награждены дипломами конкурса и поощрительными призами.*


Правила публикации конкурсных работ:

1. Фотографии работы направляются в виде личного сообщения в ЖЮРИ. Желательно чтобы фото было большого размера.
2. ЖЮРИ публикует их в теме для последующего пользовательского голосования.
3. Фотографии, выставленные пользователем самостоятельно, участия в конкурсе не принимают и будет перенесена в другую тему.

Условия конкурса:
Работа должна раскрывать выбранную номинацию.
Конкурсные работы оцениваются по трём критериям: творчество, техника и соответствие теме.
Декоративные материалы, не шары, могут составить не более ¼ от общего объёма материалов.
Спасибки Пользователей с количеством сообщений ниже 10 учитываться при подведении итогов не будут 

Судейство:
Председатель жюри – Старикова Наталья (Нотя)

Члены жюри: 
Зайкина Марина (МаЗайкина)
Черникова Юлия (Джу)
Норская Татьяна (Татьянка)

----------


## Татьянка

Уважаемые и горячо любимые мастера аэродизайна, и не только мастера, Все, Все, Все, чьи "золотые" ручки, помогают создать хорошее настроение. С приогромнейшим удовольствием ждем вас на этих страницах. Покажите, что из простых шариков( как думают многие), можно создать настоящую " Воздушную поэму".  :Ok:

----------


## gerzeginja

приму участие

----------


## Нотя

Ирина, жду фотографии работ в личном сообщении или по скайпу. Очень рада, что заинтересовалась.

----------


## мотрий Инна

фотографии есть.. прошлые. на новые сезон еще не начался...я прям сомневаюсь, стоит ли) тут наверно полет фантазий будет) а у нас все стандартное заказывают, выше головы не прыгнешь) арки сердца кольца фонтанчики))

----------


## Дом

> Конкурс проводится по трем номинациям:
> Украшение зала - «Ах эта свадьба – день особый».
> Украшение зала - «День рождения - праздник детства»
> Украшение зала – «Юбилей, юбилей, юбилей»


Наталья, поясните пожалуйста,это уже названия тем, т.е например фото детского дня рождения, может быть с любым тематическим уклоном или вообще без уклона,правильно?

----------


## Нотя

*мотрий Инна*,  Инна, я думаю стоит попробовать силы. Никто пока не знает, какие буду работы. Так что жедаю удачи и жду фотографии аших работ.

----------


## Нотя

*Дом*, 

Да, это общие названиея тем. То есть свадьбы детский праздник и юбилей. Тематика работ может быть любой. Напишите пожалуйста как вас зовут и поставьте аватарку. Что бы мы были занкомы. )))

----------


## Дом

Наталья, спасибо за пояснения.Меня зовут Мария, рада знакомству. Захожу в кабинет , ставлю имя в подпись, но оно не высвечивается в сообщении, буду разбираться.

----------


## Наденька-Надюша

Наташа,жаль,что нет темы "Выпускные в детском саду".в школе.вот там полет фантазии!!!!!я бы поучаствовала,выпускные только прошли.

----------


## Нотя

Надюша, это только начало. Будут и другие конкурсы и темы. Жду твои работы.

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

Наталья, а отдельные фрагменты оформления свадьбы, юбилея, деского дня рождения принимаются к участию в конкурсе? 
Мне часто заказывают на детский день рождения "воздушный подарок" для именинника. Фотографировать не разрешают комнату. Поэтому у меня много фото фигурок из шаров. А на юбилей просят оформить только танцпол, а на свадьбу - только зону молодых и танцпол. Они на ходятся на большом удалении друг от друга, на одно фото не помещаются)))

----------


## Нотя

Люда, здравствуйте присылайте работы. Конечно трудно сфотографировать зал целиком, так что ждем ваши фрагменты.

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

> Люда, здравствуйте присылайте работы. Конечно трудно сфотографировать зал целиком, так что ждем ваши фрагменты.


Люба я))))

----------


## Нотя

Прошу прощения. :Blush2:  Это я от радости, что конкурс интересен и люди пишут спрашивают, присылают фото. :Smile3:  Буду очень рада видеть вас в числе участников.

----------


## Dju

Осталось немного времени... Еще можно успеть набраться смелости и присоединиться к участникам.
Наденька, не волнуйтесь за отсутствие темы "Выпускные", в следующий раз учтем такую просьбу.  :Derisive:

----------


## Веселуха.

Я только недавно начала осваивать это направление, но очень увлеклась и получаю от этого огромное удовольствие. Обязательно буду учится дальше. Если можно, я хотела бы показать свои первые пробные работы, которые делала для близких людей и для рекламы. Можно послать? (Если сумею, что-то у меня не получается поставить даже свое фото).

----------


## xomak

Наташа, немного не поняла ответ Надежде, фотографии с оформления выпускных праздников принимают участие?

----------


## Нотя

*Веселуха.*,  Эльвира, конечно же можно, присылайте свои работы. Будем рады видеть вас в числе участников.



*xomak*,  Простите, не знаю как Вас, зовут. Нет, выпускные пока не участвуют. Только те три номинации, что объявлены ранее.

----------


## МаЛена

Ну вот, со всеми этими делами-заботами не успела...  :Tu:

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2992062m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2988990m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2969534m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2951102m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2955198m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/3006385m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2997169m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2980785m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2972593m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2960305m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/3003312m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2988976m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2975664m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2955184m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2995123m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2990003m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2978739m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2969523m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2960307m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2962355m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2956211m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/3010482m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/3014578m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2999218m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/3005362m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2992050m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2997170m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2987954m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2969522m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2959282m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2953138m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/3010485m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/3011509m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/3001269m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2991029m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2984885m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2982837m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

Дорогие гости и участники конкурса. Приглашаю Вас к голосованию!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Нотя

Дорогие гости и участники конкурса, я прошу прощения, так как часть работ была потеряна и не выставлена, вчера. Сегодня эта досадная оплошность исправлена. Так что продолжаем голосовать.

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2961165m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2962189m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/2956045m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2957069m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2955021m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

[IMG]http://*********net/3007244m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

Юбилей рыбака

[IMG]http://*********net/3011340m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2999052m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/3003148m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2993932m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2991884m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2985740m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2987788m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2968332m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

Осталось два дня, до закрытия голосования.

----------


## Нотя

Подведены итоги:

1 место в номинации 
Украшение зала - «День рождения - праздник детства»

Занимает автор пиратской вечеринки 
Мария , Ростовская область - ник "Дом"

[IMG]http://*********net/3132745m.jpg[/IMG]

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!

1 место в номинации 
Украшение зала – «Юбилей, юбилей, юбилей»

Занимает авторо композиции 
  Наденька - Надюша из Рязани.

[IMG]http://*********net/3104073m.jpg[/IMG]

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!

ГРАНПРИ КОНКУРСА И ПЕРВОЕ МЕСТО 
В Номинации 
Украшение зала - «Ах эта свадьба – день особый».
Занимает Мордовская Майя из Якутска - ник frikadella

[IMG]http://*********net/3135798m.jpg[/IMG]

Поздравляем!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Нотя

Приз зрительских симпатий

Работа "Идет солдат по городу, по незнакомой улице"

Автор Марина Дудник из Магнитогорска - ник marisha612

[IMG]http://*********net/3129676m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Совершенно согласна с жюри за присвоение гран при этой работе! Обращаюсь к победителю, с поклоном до земли и говорю спасибо за идею использования мелких линк-о-лунов в виде гирлянды в оформлениях тканей!
Спасибо тем кто голосовал за моего солдатика! Ура! Я тоже победилка!!!! :Yahoo:  :Girl Blum2:  :Blink:  :Blush2:

----------


## Веселуха.

Поздравляю победителей! Молодцы! А работы Майи уже давно знаю и восхищаюсь. Очень надеюсь, что это не последний конкурс и что последующие будут более активные!
А так же спасибо всем, кто голосовал, благодаря вашим голосам я почувствовала себя более уверенно.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Подведены итоги:


Поздравляю победителей  участников!!! такая красота, глаз не отвести!

----------


## frikadella

Огромное спасибо всем за голоса, за добрые слова, за такой замечательный конкурс! :Tender:   :Yahoo:   :Vishenka 34: 
Эту победу я хочу посвятить своему драгоценному мужу - Роману, которому сегодня исполнилось 35 лет - Спасибо тебе, дорогой мой за всестороннюю помощь и поддержку!  :Vishenka 05: 
А эти цветы для всех вас:

----------


## Дом

Спасибо большое организаторам за конкурс, а форумчанам за голоса! Всем творческих успехов!

----------


## Наденька-Надюша

огооооо!!!!!!!! я уже и не захожу сюда,а тут такоооооое!!!!!!!!!!!даже и не ожидала!!!!!!!спасибо всем!.организаторам отдельное!!!!!!если честно я просто так послала,чтоб было с чем сравнить!пойду мужа поздравлю,он со мной шары крутил!!!!!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Спасибо   за   такую   красоту!    За   идеи!   За   возможность удивляться   вновь   вновь  и   за то, что открываете  новичкам   просторы   для   творчества!   Хоть и поздновато, но так получилось....

----------

